# whats best wax/polish to use on silver car??



## mik (Jan 21, 2008)

any help appreciated 

thanks


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Jeffs Werkstatt acryclic kit - just used it on my silver Mondeo, and I'm seriously impressed with it. Few coats of sealer on now, and it's looking dandy :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

I have just applied the Zaino system to my Silver car with fantastic results, looks more slicker than any other wax sealant I have applied:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cotter said:


> Jeffs Werkstatt acryclic kit - just used it on my silver Mondeo, and I'm seriously impressed with it. Few coats of sealer on now, and it's looking dandy :thumb:


any chance of some pics ? how was it to apply etc ? i have a silver mondeo myself (which is wearing dodo nfs and 2 coats of colli 476) and i was very impressed by the werkstatt stuff judging by reviews.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

any you like - doesn't get any easier than silver :lol:

only half joking, as silver really look good with any decent prep. I like the Werkstat AJT stuff from Polished Bliss on here, but have also used loads of other stuff.

Decide what you want:

1. how much effort are you prepared to put it to use it?
2. how frequently do you want to apply it?
3. how do you plan to maintain it?

then choose your product. Unless you are really keen and want to put in los of time and effort then I'd suggest a really simple and quick product that you are likely to use regularly as its nice and quick and easy and gives good results:

1. Werkstat kit - spray on and buff off - job done :thumb:
2. Opti Seal - wipe on and walk away - job done :thumb:
3. Collinitie wax or FK1000 sealant - little more work but will last for ages...

The quality of your finish will ultimately depend mostly on how much prep you do and how well you wash, clay and polish the paint before you finish with a wax or sealant.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> any chance of some pics ? how was it to apply etc ? i have a silver mondeo myself (which is wearing dodo nfs and 2 coats of colli 476) and i was very impressed by the werkstatt stuff judging by reviews.


its a 2 step system:

1. Use a paint cleaner/AIO called Prime (or Prime Acrylic that has more sealant in it) and use this by hand or machine. I love it by UDM as it really cleans and freshens the paint but its also easy by hand

2. use the sealant - Acrylic Jet Trigger - which is just like a QD - Spray a little on a panel, wipe it over the paint and buff. Easy as that and no different from a QD. Can be layered after 30 mins and lasts very well.

Clark's Scooby has multiple layers of AJT and is probably THE best advert for that product that there is


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

SRP, EGP and colli 476x2 looks great on a reflex silver golf. :thumb:


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87036

I posted this recently, x2 coats of colly 476 and then Z8 to finish. Loved the finish. I'm pimping my thread out a bit I know but was quite pleased and proud of the results lol, and my car is silver after all!!

HTH's


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

silverback said:


> any chance of some pics ? how was it to apply etc ? i have a silver mondeo myself (which is wearing dodo nfs and 2 coats of colli 476) and i was very impressed by the werkstatt stuff judging by reviews.


Haven't had a chance to get any decent pics I'm afraid. Hoping to get some soon, so I can remember how it looked when it was clean lol

Was really easy to use. Had clayed it a couple of weeks previously so didn't have that to worry about. To be honest, was surprised how easy it was to get such a great finish with it. Got three or 4 coats of sealer on just now, hopefully get a couple more at the weekend and then I'll call it done for the winter.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

If by hand then IMO SRP followed by Collinite is hard to beat.

If by machine then the Menz range works well. I used Menz 106FA followed by 2x coats of Dodo SN here:










Loads more pics can be seen here along with the full process.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I like synthetic sealants on silver. Zaino would be my choice with Z6 between coats.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc The 350Z on Zaino's home page looks killer in my opinion


----------



## mik (Jan 21, 2008)

i've got a brand new unopened pureguard kit in the cupboard will that be good to use or just bin it?

lol


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

mik said:


> i've got a brand new unopened pureguard kit in the cupboard will that be good to use or just bin it?
> 
> lol


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## mik (Jan 21, 2008)

give us a clue lol ??


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Waste of time and money m8:thumb:
Get yourself some Zaino:thumb:


----------



## mik (Jan 21, 2008)

time..............maybe 

money................not, was nothing 

lol


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Sell it then and buy some Zaino


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Alex's VW Fox looks awesome for wax on silver - it's all about the polishing/prep work.


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

QUOTE=Choc;1108838]SRP, EGP and colli 476x2 looks great on a reflex silver golf. 


Must agee, SRP, EGP on my Reflex silver Golf mk 5. (no colli though on mine)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I think Alex's VW Fox looks awesome for wax on silver - it's all about the polishing/prep work.


Thanks mate, and yep agree its all in the prep


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

Blackfire AFPP looks amazing on my reflex silver, as well as any other color lol. prep is everything though, i go for durability and ease of use. 1 coat lasted around 5 months!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mik said:


> any help appreciated
> 
> thanks


I have just used the poorboys EX sealant with carnauba on mine...

very quick and easy to use IMO

I will get a pic up once I have got my lazy @ss out to take one....

:thumb:

now done:

These are after a few foams, clay and 3 coats of the above - all done by hand, no machine work yet.....and no sun!!!!.....


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just topped mine up with Collinite 476 for winter protection.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Zaino, Nothing to touch it
Dave R


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

sweetlou said:


> Blackfire AFPP looks amazing on my reflex silver, as well as any other color lol. prep is everything though, i go for durability and ease of use. 1 coat lasted around 5 months!


Love this picture. :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

its simple any polish and or wax/sealant as polish dosent care about colour and wax or sealant is only a protectant so whatever you are happy with or like


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Chemical guy's blacklight x2 and hybrid v7 on my zaf gsi








Can't get a good pic of the coupe as the computer's been wiped but here's prima amigo,zanio clear with zanio z8








And the a3 cab crappy pic too but with amigo followed by chemical guys lava


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I used to think that sealants look best on silver car, but at the same time I didn't like their plasticky finish. I wanted my silver to look wet at the same time, and that wish was fulfilled by Angelwax Guardian wax. It looks awesome on my silver. The paint looks wet and there is incredible flake pop at the same time. Here's a review I posted which has pics -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322352


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

As said in previous post, it's the polishing that create's the shine/look whatever Lsp that is use will only protect what has been achieved through polishing and may enhance the appearance but in essence it's all to do with polishing and i own a silver car


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This thread is 5 years old!!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

People are told to use the search button ....! People can't win 

It's always interesting to see which products have fallen out of favour and which are still going strong 👍


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Unfortunately only you can decide whether you prefer sealant over wax- most people here favour sealants on silver wrappers however I personally prefer wax. Sealants are highly reflective,bling and repel dirt easily by repute, however wax is three dimensional and glossy. If you can't personally see much difference then choose the system you find easiest to apply- dare I say sealant?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Matt the treads by all means five years old but it's been given a kiss of life :lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Got to recycle- the same questions keep coming up every 3 months ... :detailer:


----------

